# What are your 2014 Marriott Travel Plans



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2014)

(or travel plans in general).

Though it would be fun to see what everyone else has planned. Is it the same routing or something new?

This year has us doing the following;

May - Curacao and Cancun. No Marriott timeshares but can't wait to see Curacao, who knows, we might like it better than Aruba.

September - Ocean Pionte for a week. This will be our first visit since the fall of 2011. One of our favorite resorts.

November - Going on a back to back cruise out of San Juan. Our first cruises on Celebrity.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 5, 2014)

May:

  Arrive London at night. One night @ Heathrow on some old BOA Worldpoints. We like the Heathrow Renaissance, 3 star hotel, basic accommodations,but great breakfast and easy ride into London. 
Then:

            Marriott: 2 nights at the London Grosvenor Square

            Non Marriott:  Allen House 

            Train from London to Holyhead, Wales. Ferry to Dublin.

            Marriott Powerscourt Hotel, Wicklow, Ireland

            Marriott Shelburne Hotel, Dublin, Ireland

            All Marriott stays = MRPs.

November:Thanks to "alwaysonvac", Wyndham National Harbor, 3 bdroom, over Veteran's Day with friends. 

Christmas: RCI Wks exchange into Little Gull Cottages, Longboat Key, Florida.

January 2015: Hopefully, Hyatt Sunset Harbor if all goes well.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 5, 2014)

President's Week was in Cancun  non Marriott
April  Cancun non Marriott
July  Surfwatch
September  16 days in Spain with 8 days in Marbella
November  Playa del Carmen  non Marriott
December/January  Aruba


----------



## MALC9990 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mid Jan to Mid Feb was 6 nights at the JW in Khao Lak Thailand on MRPs followed by 3 weeks at Phuket Beach Club - with a night at the Marriott Hong Kong Airport on the outward and return legs. March was 5 nights at the JW Marquis in Dubai on a 5 night mRP package.

May is a cruise in the western med from Suthampton on P&O Azura. June - Son Antem for three weeks. July 3 night cruise out of Southampton on P&O Arcadia. Sept - 2 more weeks in Son Antem and that is it but we still have 4 months to plan for.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 5, 2014)

5 nights Maui Marriott Wailea, 2 nights Grand Hyatt Maui, 7 nights Marriott Maui Ocean Club

July 12 -26 2014

97 days and counting!!


----------



## SCSTWG (Apr 5, 2014)

Marriott OceanWatch Villas June 28th-July 5th

Lake shore Reserve in October (not yet rented)

30-40 nights in Marriott hotels for business travel


----------



## MabelP (Apr 5, 2014)

Presidents Week: Koolina

Easter Week: Maui Ocean Club Napili Tower

June 17th to July 4th: London Marriott County Hall, Paris Marriott Disneyland, Spain Marriott Club Son Antem.

December 26th to January 4th: Marriott Kauaii Beach Club


----------



## Kel (Apr 5, 2014)

Already did one week at the Maui Ocean Club and one week at the Kauai Beach Club this year.  

Will be at the Ocean Two Resort (not a Marriott) in Barbados for two weeks this spring.  

Girls trip to the Desert Springs I Resort late spring.

Have a week in October at Grand Ocean in Hilton Head.

Love my timeshare!  Happy Travels!


----------



## UK Fan (Apr 5, 2014)

So far, we have planned for Crystal Shores in June and Lakeshore Reserve in October.  

We had a Disney Cruise planned for Spring Break week, but had to cancel due to health reasons.

Hopefully we can fit in a couple more!


----------



## GregT (Apr 5, 2014)

New Years was the Disney cruise
Presidents week was Hilton Hawaiian Village
Spring break is Westin Kaanapali North
June 14-29 is Kauai Lagoons followed by MOC
September 5-8 is a quick trip to Cabo staying at Palmilla
October 24-29 is Shadow Ridge

I think it's going to be a great year and looking forward to it (and to 2015!)

Everyone has great trips so far - I assume everyone is also busy planning 2015?

Best,

Greg


----------



## golf4hrs (Apr 5, 2014)

Northern Tuscany Italy in June - 2 nights Venice, 5 nights Bologna, 7 nights Florence  (day trips by train to nearby cities including Rome, Pisa/Lucca, Parma, Ferrara, Ravenna, Modena/Maranello, Cinque Terre, Siena, San Gimignano, Montepulciano/Montalcino). No timeshares, all villas or B&B.  Thanks to GregT on a private driver tip to San Gimignano!

Marriott Waiohai during Thanksgiving Week (up traded my 1 bedroom Ko'Olina for 2 bedroom Waiohai)


----------



## Mamianka (Apr 5, 2014)

*Travel in 2014*

So far - 
Canyon Villas  3/15/14 - 3/22/14	
Marco Island  Aug.31 to Sept. 7 
May - stay a couple of days to hear our son's choral concert ( he is the conductor) and see a little more in PA - MR points
Oceana Palms - 10/30 to 11/6 	
Boston 12/8- 12/12 

Just had the Oceana Palms pop up yesterday, so made reshuffling or other places and dates. Got hornswoggled on Vacation Guard insurance - advisor at Marriott insisted that we needed TRIPLE coverage - three plans overlapping by a lot (Jan-Jan; April-April; November-November) - used some $$ and some DC pints for the last 2, when we told her we already were OK, between CSA and previous VacGuard - so called today - talked to another Marriott  who could clearly see that we were oversold - but cannot fix it until WE call VacGuard on Monday.  Reminds me of the early days of the DC roll-out . .  .

Already have some things in place for 2015 -  a Tauck cruise of the Danube, week at Ocean Pointe, week at Beach Place.  Still working on others.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mamianka said:


> So far -
> Canyon Villas  3/15/14 - 3/22/14
> Marco Island  Aug.31 to Sept. 7
> May - stay a couple of days to hear our son's choral concert ( he is the conductor) and see a little more in PA - MR points
> ...



I think you were oversold. My understanding is that the Vacation Guard insurance through MVCI is sold on a use year basis. So you should have been able to buy 2014 use year and 2015 use year. The good thing is that you should have a 21 day "free look" and can cancel and/or get it fixed.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 5, 2014)

Maui.  We are still here.  
Laguna Beach in November.
Mexico in May or June.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice vacations for everyone.

Ours are:
Frenchman's Cove- 2 nights after 8 nights at WSJ
Ko Olina- 8 nights
Capitola, CA- 2 nights from special MRP promotions
Sydney- 5 night package from MRP

Would have more but we rented our DC points and will travel in Australia and New Zealand this fall.

Looking forward to a fun year. As GregT mentioned, we are also making plans for 2015.


----------



## jeepie (Apr 5, 2014)

Indeed...makes me want to travel!

Timber Lodge x4
RCC Vail
Northstar Tahoe non-Marriott
Belize non-Marriott
Boston
Brooklyn Marriott
Waiohai x2
Canyon Villas
Shadow Ridge
Grand Canyon, Death Valley, Route 66 etc., driving tour
Maui Ocean Club
Wailea Marriott

...whew!


----------



## herillc (Apr 5, 2014)

Jan: Four Seasons Scottsdale
March: Disney BLT
May: Newport, RI (my birthday week!)
June: Marriott Fairway Villas & Marriott Custom House
July - August: HHI, SC (Marriott) 1 week and 2 weeks at SF, 1 week at san luis bay inn, 1 week at newport coast villas.
week 52: NYC


----------



## StevenTing (Apr 5, 2014)

Summer Solstice: Newport Coast Villas.


----------



## lhwhizz (Apr 5, 2014)

Jan. Ocean Pointe
April Newport Coast
June Surf Watch


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 5, 2014)

March:  Sabal Palms

Early May: Barcelona/Seville Spain

Late May/Early June: Newport Coast Villas

August:  Oceana Palms, Manor Club or VA Beach (not sure which yet)


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 5, 2014)

good evening

ski trip  Park city  checK!!!!

Hawaii  6/6-6/20  beloved Greg's 6206 then KL with Gregster!!!!

Had a couple of small Orlando Lakeshore staycations!!!!


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 5, 2014)

Relatively little travel for us this year.  Just one big trip scheduled, but we will likely add a couple smaller trips on short notice.  We rented our 2014 points and will not be staying at the Maui Ocean Club for the first time since we bought there 8 years ago.  

Our big trip is a three week trip to Hawaii in November/December.  We start with a night at the Courtyard in Kahului on a free credit card night and then we are renting a week from an owner at the Maui Schooner in Kihei, followed by 3 nights at the Grand Wailea on Hilton HHonors points.  Then to Oahu for 4 nights at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (also on Hilton HHonors points) and finally 5 nights at the Ko Olina Beach Club on MR points.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Must be many retired folk on this board.  Even though I am entitled to 5 weeks vaca, no way we could manage so many extended trips.  Plus we have to allow time to visit grandkids in VA and CA.  Grateful for our 17 day Asia trip thanks to MRP pkge miles/hotel.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 5, 2014)

good evening

Forgot about a few trips to NYC to see the oldest drain... used MR points...  can't forget the outdoor hockey games at Yankee Stadium with the oldest drain!!!

good times...

used the hotel part  for the Residence iNN.. Bryant Park..my favorite and the FF miles for FC air for the youngest drains... and FC to Park City for ski trip...

2015 ski trip is booked but sitting on 9000 DC points in 2015 without any great ideas!!! 

getting ready for Bolts playoffs...


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 6, 2014)

Marriott Shadow Ridge getaway in July. Possibly a Dec/Jan Marriott Timber Lodge Tahoe exchange if it comes through. In addition to a $200 August Grandview RCI extra vacation.


----------



## amyhwang (Apr 6, 2014)

I agree, must be some retired folks here!  I'm counting the years till my kids are both in college, so I can at least travel with my friends and family (even if dear husband has to stay home, he travels for work some still so it's just not as much fun for him!).  Of course, then I'll miss the kids and have huge bills to help them with!

This year, we had a week at Disney BWV (rented from someone here on TUG very last minute - loved it as my daughter's friend was also staying at the BWI so they spent so much time together, and the sofa sleeper became a slumber party one night even) in March.

July - 6 nights at the JW Marriott Seoul followed by a night in Wonju (father in law is in charge of that one night, I think a big family dinner is planned) followed by 6 nights at Ko Olina.  This is a huge once in a lifetime trip for us to take our kids (now 15 & 17) to see where their dad is from (he was born and raised till 6 there; I'm German/Irish) and meet some other relatives, then relax in Hawaii on the way home.  Used miles on AA for all 4 of our tickets - us in first the whole way & kids in first & one flight (the long DFW?ICN one) business right behind us.  I don't think I could ever pull that off again!

Slow year - other than a quick trip to St. Louis to visit my family (Marriott St. Louis West, only because it's the only decent place close to them).  

And, II just gave us an AC (very limited but still I could do Orlando in June) and I can't even see where we can use it!  We are too busy this year!  I'm going to see if I can use it for family (we have platinum so I think I can get a guest certificate free - can you do that with AC/s?).

And, Marriott called us offering a deal in Aruba too!  I told the lady about our summer plans, and how we can't even take advantage of it!  She said she'll call us end of the year to see about next year!

In a way, I can't wait till we have more time!!


----------



## jjluhman (Apr 6, 2014)

We were at Surfwatch, HHI last month and I am still waiting/hoping for a trade into Ocean Watch for August.

Our really big trip this year will be a 1 week Disney Cruise followed by a week at Grande Vista in November!


----------



## Bunk (Apr 6, 2014)

New Years 2014 (end of Xmas Vacation)   one week in  San Jose Del Cabo (Raintree Club Regina)

February, 2014:   one week on catamaran in  Belize with Tradewinds Cruise Club

Straddling July 4, 2014:    one week Martha's Vineyard  (Harbor Landing)

beginning of July, 2014   :  Son's honeymoon at Kaua'i Beach Club for one week. (We're not going but we used our Marriott Destination Club points to book.

Two long weekends in July, 2014:  Mineral Springs/Mountain Creek (northern New Jersey)

3 days in early August, 2014:   Charleston, SC.   Not really a vacation.  Driving daughter back to junior year of college.  Using Bluegreen points via Raintree

Straddling Labor Day, 2014:  11 days Florence-Tuscany-Venice.
Staying at Marriott's using rewards points.

Writing this post demonstrates to me the value of TUG.  Through TUG I learned about Marriott 5 night hotel and airfare package (used to get airfare to Cabos and certificate for hotel in Venice), Interval e-plus trade (used to get Harbor Landing) and renting points (used to supplement Kauai week).  Also received much helpful information about Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## dsexton (Apr 6, 2014)

golf4hrs said:


> Northern Tuscany Italy in June - 2 nights Venice, 5 nights Bologna, 7 nights Florence  (day trips by train to nearby cities including Rome, Pisa/Lucca, Parma, Ferrara, Ravenna, Modena/Maranello, Cinque Terre, Siena, San Gimignano, Montepulciano/Montalcino). No timeshares, all villas or B&B.  Thanks to GregT on a private driver tip to San Gimignano!
> 
> Marriott Waiohai during Thanksgiving Week (up traded my 1 bedroom Ko'Olina for 2 bedroom Waiohai)


HI Golf4hrs - I went to some of the same areas in Italy last year.  Tuscany was absolutely my favorite - we stayed in a castle, the highlight of our trip.  I wanted to warn you about Cinque Terre - it's a lovely place, but we got stranded in one of the towns.  The water was rough and the ferries stopped running, meanwhile the train went on strike.  It was a $100 cab ride to the neighboring town where we were staying.  It is a fabulous place though especially if you like hiking.  Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 6, 2014)

January - Courtyard New Orleans Downtown/Iberville for a conference.  Awesome hotel two blocks from Bourbon and in same building as Ritz Carlton
March - Grande Vista four night stay to watch Spring Training baseball
March - JW Marriott LA Live for another conference
April - Manor Club for a week visiting friends and family
July 4th week - Back to Manor Club
Last week in July - Grande Ocean for a week
Christmas week - still up in the air


----------



## Deej82 (Apr 6, 2014)

Let's see:

Jan - Long weekend at Harbor Lake/Disney (II XYZ)
Feb - 1 night at BeachPlace (Y83 rate) then 7 on RCCL Allure of the Seas 
Mar - Our neighbors using our 3BR Grande Vista for Spring Break
May - Week at Ko Olina for our cousin's wedding gift/honeymoon (II trade)
May - Disney - One night at BLT, 4 night Disney Dream, then 4 nights at SSR (our DVC)
July - Our Week at Monarch
Dec - after Christmas week at Cypress Harbour (II trade)

Woohoo


----------



## TravlinDuo (Apr 6, 2014)

Jan - 1 wk at Frenchman's Cove
Apr - 4 days at Courtyard in Missoula MT
Jun - 2 wks at Frenchman's Cove
Aug - 1 wk at Barony Beach
Sept - 5 days at JW Marriott New Orleans
Nov - 1 wk at Manor Club (not yet reserved)


----------



## jont (Apr 6, 2014)

Barony on HHI the week after Easter
Ocean Pointe the first week in August... May try to add a few days in Orlando using points before or after OP

Wish there was more but we rented out 2 weeks


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 6, 2014)

We are not retired but I hope to be in August, the trip to Spain is my retirement gift to myself!!
After 42 years in public education (27 as a teacher, 15 in administration), I deserve it!


----------



## Steve A (Apr 6, 2014)

January Desert Spring Villas 1
July (2 weeks) Aruba Ocean Club
November Harbor Club Hilton Head

Will be retiring from my retirement job (after 10 years) on July 3rd and then off to Aruba for two weeks. This is something we do every other year. 

We would like to move to Hilton Head permanently. PM me please if you have recommendations for a realtor in HHI.


----------



## GregT (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow -- I will say this:  TUGgers know how to travel.

This is an impressive collection of travel plans!


----------



## Bogeygirl (Apr 6, 2014)

For us its Canyon Villas for a week at the end of April and then in September/October a 7 night Mediterranean cruise sandwiched between nights at the Marriott Grand Hotel Flora in Rome.


----------



## Wally3433 (Apr 6, 2014)

March - Grand Chateau - LV
May - St. Kitts Beach Club
July - Milwaukee Marriott Downtown - Summerfest
August - St. Louis Residence Inn (with dogs) - Cardinals/Red Sox rematch
August - Aruba Surf Club
November/December - Barcelona or Paris (undecided)


----------



## ArubaMon (Apr 6, 2014)

Great trips for all!  We're just back from a week at Oceana Palms. . .headed to Durham/Winston Salem for Easter. . .Virginia/NC in late June. . .then we go to Portugal/Spain for two weeks in August.  Three days in Lisbon, four in Madrid, six at Playa Andaluza.  I know, it'll be really hot, but that's our window with a high school student.  
Spent the morning talking about Italy in 2015.  Hope everyone has a wonderful year of travel!


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 6, 2014)

Just returned from a weekend at County Hall, very nice stay with an upgrade to a junior suite overlooking Big Ben and an unexpected cake to celebrate our anniversary. A few issues with Gillrays restaurant and check in staff not acknowledging the special rate we were on.

A long weekend at Marriott Breadsall Priory in Derby over Easter followed by another long weekend in Budapest in June.

San Francisco beckons in July with a few nights at the JW followed by a VBRO rental in Sequoia and then a week at The Ridge Tahoe.

The last confirmed trip is another long weekend at the Marriott in Berlin in December.

Also over the weekend we looked into buying a couple of gold holiday Son Antem weeks as a result of one of the other threads and hopefully we'll hear back next week.


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 6, 2014)

March/April - Marriott Grand Chateau, Las Vegas
September - Marriott Champs-Élysées, France
Non-Marriott Cruise 
October - St. Ermin's - Autograph Collection - London

Mike


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 6, 2014)

2014:

January-February (Orlando):
DVC Animal Kingdom Villas
HGVC Tuscany (I-drive)
Marriott Grande Vista
DVC Villas at Grand Floridian
DVC Saratoga Springs
DVC Old Key West
HGVC Parc Soleil
Marriott Cypress Harbour

April-May:
Marriott Manor Club Williamsburg
DVC Hilton Head
DVC Villas at Wilderness Lodge
DVC Vero Beach
Marriott Grande Vista
Hyatt Coconut Plantation (Bonita Springs Fl)
HGVC Sanibel Cottages (Sanibel Island Fl)

June:
HGVC Elara (Las Vegas)
Los Angeles (non timeshare)

Sept-Oct:
Marriott Canyon Villas (Phoenix)
Marriott Desert Springs I (Palm Desert)
DVC Villas at Grand Californian (Anaheim)
HGVC Lagoon Tower (Waikiki)
DVC Aulani (Oahu)
Marriott Ocean Club (Maui)
HGVC Kingsland (Big Island Hawaii)

Oct-Nov:
Hyatt Coconut Plantation (Bonita Springs Fl)
HGVC Seawatch on the Beach (Ft Myers Beach Fl)

Dec (Orlando):
Marriott Sabal Palms
DVC Boardwalk Villas
DVC Old Key West


----------



## NJMOM2 (Apr 6, 2014)

dvc_john - WOW! Are you ever home?

Our plans are:
April:
Poconos exchange into 2BR non-Marriott using Harbour Lake efficiency the week before Easter/HS spring break for college spring soccer tournament and some relaxation.

July:
Fairway Villas - 2 nights using DC points because it's close to home.

July - August:
OceanWatch 7 nights using DC points.

Starting to think about 2015 plans - both daughters graduating.  One from college and one from high school.  Problem is the college graduate will be going on for Masters and it could be a 12 month program starting soon after May graduation.  However Fall of 2015 will just be DH and me - no more school calendar to worry about!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Apr 6, 2014)

Feb:
1week at Ocean Pointe
1 week at Beach Place towers

March:
2 weeks at Grand Ocean

May:
3 days in Lima, 16 day cruise from Lima to New York on Oceania, followed by 3 days in New York

June    
1 week at Deerhurst Resort

October:
1 week at Imperial Palms
8 days in a grand villa at OKW

Feb:
3 days in Auckland, 17 day cruise from Auckland to Perth on Celebrity, 1 week a Marriott Sydney on points


----------



## Janette (Apr 6, 2014)

First week of Jan - Alexandria Va for Christening of Grand
Jan20-Feb 16 Frenchman's Cove
March 16- April 5 Orlando
       Grand Villas
        Bay Lake Towers with Grands
Easter Athens Ga with Mother-in-Love
May 9-25 Oceana Palms
June21 Grand Ocean with all three kids and their families 
July trip to Alexandria so hubby and sons can go to baseball hall of fame induction- GO BRAVES!
Sept Orlando Grand Villas
Oct New York Marathon to watch youngest son
Nov Thanksgiving in Alexandria
Dec Christmas in Maine with daughter
Fall Athens Ga for all UGA home games- GO DAWGS
Various trips to Georgia to see oldest son and mother-in-love
We keep several possibilities open if something comes available at last minute on HHI since we live just off island.
My neighbors want to rent our house!


----------



## emt (Apr 6, 2014)

First thought was that we really aren't doing 'Marriott' travel in 2014, then got to thinking of actual trips/plans and realize it sneaks in...

New Year's: 5 nights Sun Peaks BC skiing (No Marriott option!)
February: Super Bowl XLVIII, 1nt Rutherford NJ Residence Inn
May: Disneyland, 3nts Anaheim Fairfield Inn 
        5nt Disney Coastal CA Cruise
July: Road trip to San Francisco 
November: 3nts Orlando Harbour Lake (DC pt stay)
                 7nt Disney Eastern Caribbean Cruise

Pretty disappointed to miss Hawaii this year (our first since ownership, 2009) in this cruise heavy year so considering doubling up in 2015 with a family week and a separate no-kids getaway


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just two consecutive weeks at the Manor Club this fall.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 6, 2014)

GregT said:


> I assume everyone is also busy planning 2015



Have some ideas but nothing solid yet except for a short 5 night cruise out of New Orleans. Will try to exchange in to a non Marriott for the week before or after the cruise. Not sure what our spring trip will be, thinking the gulf shore of Alabama. May also try a non Marriott in to Virginia Beach. So it looks like a non Marriott year in 2015.


----------



## Nickfromct (Apr 6, 2014)

Aruba Surf Club at the end of September.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 6, 2014)

I haven't been on a trip sice October and I'm feeling very deprived.  Not to worry, though!  We're leaving for Aruba Surf Club on Saturday for a week.  July is a week on Oahu - staying a couple days at KoOlina with my daughter and the rest of the week with my son who lives there.  September is an Eastern Mediterranean cruise - 10 days Athens to Venice.  Christmas with the family in Belize for 10 days.  We rented a big house.

I'm already working on 2015.  We're booked March/April in Key West and planning Thanksgiving at Atlantis.  I have almost as much fun planning as I do actually going.


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 6, 2014)

I can't hang with the crowd for this year! Baby #3 coming in a few days does have more than a bit to do with that... 
In January we did a quick trip to the Wisconsin dells(wyndham waterpark resort)
Then in October we are doing about 10 days in HHI at Surfwatch. Hoping to slide in a Florida beach vacation in August, but we will see.


----------



## jhac007 (Apr 6, 2014)

*2014*

Jan. 31 Ocean Pointe - One week
Feb. 7 Eagle's Nest, Marco Island - one week
Feb. 14 Villas At Doral - one week
Feb. 21 Residence Inn, Miami - one night
Feb. 22 Santa Barbara Yacht Club, Pompano Beach - one week

May 17 Sunset Cove, Marco Island - one week
May 24 BeachPlace Towers- one week

July 13 Massunetten, Va. - one week

Aug. 30 Dawn Beach Club, St. Maarten - one week

Oct. 31 BeachPlace Towers - one week
Nov. 7 Residence Inn, Ft. Lauderdale - one night
Nov. 8 Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort - one week

Jim


----------



## Superchief (Apr 6, 2014)

4/28 Newport Coast Villas (Rail cruise from Chicago to Portland to Irvine
8/30 Park City Mountaisind
Thanksgiving week Crystal Shores


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Apr 7, 2014)

May- MOW Memorial week

July- Barony Beach

August- Marriott Ford Colony ( bringing grandkids to Bush Gardens)

Sept. - Celebrating our retirement in Italy - Milan,Venice,Tuscany,Pisa,Florence, and Rome!

After all this, we look forward to traveling without restraints due to school/work schedules!


----------



## ACP (Apr 7, 2014)

So Many Places So Little Time - What a great OP, good idea, I've been sat here spending most of this afternoon trying how to work out 2015, so a timely look at TUG for inspiration
2014, sorted a while back
Jan - Marriott Aruba 1 Week
May - Marriott Jacksonville, Barony, Washington DC 2 Weeks
July Marriott - Monaco 1 Weeks
Sept  Marriott Playa Andaluza 2 Weeks

One of my daughters is doing Miami with one of the weeks in May as well - so lots of places to visit

Just trying to book a week I have with II for Nov, Florida looks beat bet.


----------



## Mamianka (Apr 7, 2014)

Mamianka said:


> So far -
> Canyon Villas  3/15/14 - 3/22/14
> Marco Island  Aug.31 to Sept. 7
> May - stay a couple of days to hear our son's choral concert ( he is the conductor) and see a little more in PA - MR points
> ...



OK - Finally got the whole Vacation Guard thing fixed - and as others here advised me, it was the error of the MARRIOTT rep.  If, like me, you are confused because you have polices that say they cover, let's say, all of 2015 - but then have a start-stop set of dates like April 1, 2014 to March 31, 2015 - the lovely people at vacation Guard will re-issue you a NEW email/policy that makes sense - says 2105 - Jan. 1, 2015 to December 31, 2015.  No more partials, overlapping years, etc.  I still have a couple of minor overlaps with one week policies from CSA, and then a whole year from VG - but that is very minor, and the price of the education.

Related - I also learned a lot (since I was starting from zero knowledge) about renting out my leftover oddments of points - which can, and which CANNOT be rented - and a wonderful Marriott rep ( the THIRD one . . ) spent forty minutes redoing and reassigning my point usage for previous things, so I could squeeze out a few to rent out - after the SECOND rep told me I was flat out of luck (FIRST one is the gal that sold us TRIPLE coverage, it seemed - after the dates we realigned, only DOUBLE coverage - so got a cancellation and refund!).  Hmm - do they TALK to each other at all?   All the was precipitated by a sudden appearance this past Thursday of a week at Ocean Palms that we grabbed  - and then had to move other things. Nothing is simple anymore - but it is fun to enjoy the end product!

Mamianka


----------



## DKT (Apr 14, 2014)

First....I wish I had more vacations days...  
Feb - Nuevo Vallarta  - non Marriott
Mar - San Francisco  -  non Marriott 
May - Marbella Spain, 2 week family trip, myself, husband and 2 daughters. Flying in oldest daughter in the Air Force living in Germany (it's been a year since we saw her in person) and youngest who we will be dropping off in Valencia for her 2 month study abroad. 
July - 10 days Germany - still undecided 
Oct - non Marriott - Disney Food and Wine Festival, Beach Club Villas... 

Denise


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Former Cruiser (Apr 18, 2014)

Oceana Palms 5/31 - 6/7 
So excited to travel with our son, his wife, their 2 yr old and our son's mother & father-in-law.  This is the first time traveling with everyone since purchasing our MOW in 2008, but it was the reason for buying.  Looking forward to many more!

Non-Marriott
Royal Sands week 49!!  Relaxation for the craziness that follows.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 18, 2014)

I would say we are stuck in a rut, but not really unhappy in our rut. 

We are staying at Marriott's Cypress Harbour two weeks at the end of this month into May.  We are going again to Cypress Harbour in November for two weeks, right before Thanksgiving craziness. 

Our trip after that is supposed to be Manhattan Club over Memorial Week, but I have been in pain since a fall in San Francisco a few months back, and the doctor says I have trochanter bursitis.  He gave me a shot of steroids for it a week ago.  I started physical therapy, but it's slow going, and the doctor said repetitious movement is not good for my leg right now.  

Rick says he is not pushing me around NYC in a wheelchair.  So that trip is going to be off, unless our kids can use the week.  It's actually over our daughter's and son-in-law's 10th anniversary. But our granddaughter is in school, and I guess second grade is really important learning, so she cannot miss second grade.  

The pain is better.  I am no longer profusely sweating because the pain is so horrible, but I am not doing anything but cleaning house.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Apr 18, 2014)

herillc said:


> Jan: Four Seasons Scottsdale
> March: Disney BLT
> May: Newport, RI (my birthday week!)
> June: Marriott Fairway Villas & Marriott Custom House
> ...



The four seasons Scottsdale is one of my favorite places of all times.


----------



## myhrse11 (Apr 18, 2014)

2 weeks at our home resorts...Ko Olina and Waiohai. We upgraded our Ko Olina to a oceanview penthouse to use up some expiring points and I used 5500 points (also expiring) for airfare. We haven't be able to travel as much in the last two years so I had points to burn!  Still have 5500 to carry over to next year.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not like the rest of you lucky people, I'm retired. I don't get days off anymore. No sick days, vacation days, paid holidays, personal days, weekends, long weekends or any other days off you can dream up. Every day is just another day at retirement for me.

I'm just a pensioner trying to get by on social security and a fixed income.

However I have managed to eke out a few trips here and there.

2014

*January*

Two nights at  the Algonquin NYC
Two weeks at the Ritz in St Thomas

*February*

Three weeks at Frenchmans Cove St Thomas

*March, April, May June
*
Nothing so far.

*July*

Four weeks at Ocean Pointe- concurrently

*August*

Nothing, so far

*September-October*

21 days Liepzig, Salzburg, Vienna, Prague and Berlin

*November-December*

Nothing planned yet but at least 2-3 days in NYC.

If I had a job with paid vacation I could probably do more.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 19, 2014)

*Poor pensioner!?  Haha*

Jim, that's funny! It sounds like you are doing pretty darn good in your retirement!  I hope we can be so travel mobile when we get there hopefully in 5 years. 
With my 4 weeks+(discretionary and floating holidays) this is how '14 is playing out for us....
Early Jan-1 week at Frenchman's Cove, STT with friends
Early Feb-4 nights at Boca Resort and club (wife's conference)
June- 1 week at Marriott Aruba Surf Club with both daughters and their husbands and our 2 granddaughters (2 1/2 and 7 mo.)
July 4th weekend- 4 nights out of NYC to St John Canada- 19 of us for moms 80th birthday- Carnival Splendor of the Seas
August- 1 week at Marriott Ocean Grande, HH with friends
Nov. - 4 nights at Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve with our family for 1st Disney world trip with granddaughters. 

Will probably do a 1 week business trip to London in May or June- stay at Apex in financial district...no Marriott close by. 

Happy travels all.
Brian


----------



## wvacations (Apr 20, 2014)

Just found this thread. Nice reading. I think we have the year booked now. here are our past and future plans for 2014:

January 5-12 Shadow Ridge 2 - 2BR (II)

April 11-18 Timber Lodge Studio (II XYZ)

June 5-15 Ko Olina 2BR Penthouse MV (DC)

June 15-22 Kauai Beach Club 2 - 1 BR OV/OF (II) Studio GV (MRD)

August 23-28 Willow Ridge 1 BR (DC)

August 28-31 Canyon Villas 1BR (DC) ( Son's first marching band performance for ASU Sun Devil football)

September 24-26 Canyon Villas 1BR (DC) (more ASU football/Band)

October 17-19 Canyon Villas 1BR (DC) (yeap, more ASU football/band)

October 23-Nov 2 Aruba Surf Club 2- 2BR OV(DC)

Nov 21-23 Canyon Villas Studio (DC) (what else-ASU football/band)

That's it...have to work some time!!


----------



## Lardan (Apr 21, 2014)

Already visited Bonet Creek in March over spring break, it was great.

June 1st week-Beachplace Towers in Fort Lauderdale. This will be our second time here, we were there year before last. Looking forward to going again, we love the location.

June 2nd week-Our annual stay at Ocean Pointe.  This is by far my wife's favorite resort.

Things will be a somewhat different this year. One of our niece's will be staying with us the whole two weeks.  She has never been to Florida before, so to say she is excited is an understatement.

One of the wife's sisters will be visiting again with her family at OP as they always do, but this time as owners.  Last year what they paid in hotel costs for the four of them was much more costly than our  maintenance fees, so I was tasked to find them one on E-bay. I did and they are also excited about having their own unit. An additional sister-in-law of mine will be staying with them.

We have been thinking about having our annual big family dinner at the marina close to the resort. Any insight on this idea would be appreciated as to food quality, menu, and service.

We are also planning on a day at the water park in Palm Beach.  Anyone that has been there, opinions appreciated.  Of course we will have our annual cookout while at OP, a planned snorkeling excursion, and some wave runners for the kids and younger adults, I get to go as always to supervise.

With gas prices the way they are we like the closeness of BPT and OP. We think we will have a great annual June vacation.  I am counting the days.


----------



## dansimms (Apr 21, 2014)

*2014 Vacations*

We are planning a quick trip around business at Beach Place Towers, also a trip to California with San Francisco and either Newport Beach or San Diego, October we hope to go to Marbella and Mallorca Spain along with a couple other cities.  New Years we are thinking of something in New England for a short trip.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 21, 2014)

mjm1 said:


> Nice vacations for everyone.
> 
> Ours are:
> Frenchman's Cove- 2 nights after 8 nights at WSJ
> ...



Update to our plans. We received an AC from depositing one of our Welk weeks and used it to get a week at Marriott Desert Spring II starting on Thanksgiving. Totally unplanned, but thought it would be fun to spend Thanksgiving in the desert.

Mike


----------

